# Donde conseguir Planchas de metacrilato



## yojoseliyo (Jun 15, 2008)

Hola a todos. He visto en varios proyectos que son armados en cajas hechas con placas de metacrilato, y a mi me gustaría montar algunos proyectos, pero no se donde puedo encontrarlas. He mirado en internet, pero lo que encuentro de modo mayorista. Si alguien las ha utilizado le agradecería que me dijera donde las consiguió. Gracias y saludos


----------



## zopilote (Jun 15, 2008)

En tu ciudad debes conocer algun lugar donde hagan llaveros,recuerdos de fiestas , letreros. Esa gente conoce donde comprar esas placas y te pueden orientar.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 15, 2008)

el metacrilato es un polimero utilizado para realizar carteles y esas cositas, debido a su alta resistencia a la intemperie y a los golpes. tanto asi q comunmente se le llama alto impacto o plexiglass.

como dijo zopi, no es dificil conseguir este tipo de materiales, pero hay q saber trabajarlos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 15, 2008)

yojoseliyo dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos. He visto en varios proyectos que son armados en cajas hechas con placas de metacrilato, y a mi me gustaría montar algunos proyectos, pero no se donde puedo encontrarlas. He mirado en internet, pero lo que encuentro de modo mayorista. Si alguien las ha utilizado le agradecería que me dijera donde las consiguió. Gracias y saludos




Metacrilato = Acrilico

Ayudaria saber en que parte de la galaxia vives


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 16, 2008)

Claro fogonazo, el piensa realizar chasis de metacrilato.
solo he vistos chasis asi para controles remotos, pero por lo general se usa un plastico duro como podria ser policarbonato o polipropileno.

no se donde vive por ende no puedo responder exactamente donde conseguira metacrilato.
pero conseguir se consigue.


----------



## yojoseliyo (Jun 17, 2008)

Gracias a todos por las aclaraciones, solo quería saber si es facil de encontrar y si es así ya me las apaño yo. Pero al mencionar varios materiales me lleva a la duda de qué material se suele utilizar, por si estoy en un error; he dicho metacrilato porque es el que más conozco.  Agradecería que me orientarais sobre qué materiales usais vosotros para hacer las cajas-chasis, y si podeis poner alguna foto me sería de gran ayuda.   Mucha gracias 
Un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 17, 2008)

Mira esto, tal vez te de alguna idea

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/mejorar-presentacion-nuestros-equipos-12298/


----------



## zopilote (Jun 19, 2008)

Mira yo tambien estoy interesado en los gabinetes de acrílico, en donde puedes mirar tu amplificador, claro con luces de leds para hacerlo mas sicodélico.

Algo como esto, !No es lindo¡, y soñar no hace daño.


etolipoz
----------


----------



## yojoseliyo (Jun 20, 2008)

Claro eso seria perfecto, pero parece algo duro y dificl de trabajar, la idea seria un plástico como el del dibujo, que no sé de qué tipo es.  Sería de gran ayuda que los que hayan hecho algunos prototipos y ensambaldo en cajas, digan qué materiales han usado. Saludos[/img]


----------

